# Love those spice/coffee bottles



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Just a few examples as my collection only contains a few examples.
 A pair of H.C. Hudson & Co.s


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

This is my favorite spice bottle that I picked up at an estate sale for $1.00 back in 1978.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

The flip side...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally a pair of Chs. Bernards...besides the W.P. (Wellman Peck)s and the G. Venards what other embossed Western spice/coffee bottles are known?


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Geez forgot all about this pair of Venards...duh[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice! I am fond of that bottle shape.. inexplicably so..


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the Ghirardelli bottle!  Go figure, I'm a chocoholic [].  What do you think was in it?  Vanilla?  Liquid chocolate? [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 11, 2009)

> What do you think was in it?


 
 I believe the few labeled examples known show that this type of bottle held either spice or coffee (not liquid).
 If anyone knows any more please post your comments.


----------



## caldigs (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice looking Ghiradelli, I've dug a few but they have all been damaged  !!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2009)

> I love the Ghirardelli bottle!Â  Go figure, I'm a chocoholic .Â  What do you think was in it?Â  Vanilla?Â  Liquid chocolate?


 
 Hey Laur and Jason,

 I'd be willing to bet a Hershey's with Almonds that it might have contained cocoa. Ghirardelli does and did make SOME cocoa!


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 25, 2010)

those are nice !!!


----------

